# Sorry....Another Magnock ???



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

I am interested in the answers you get.
I also installed them and mine whistle as well.
Seeing that I am mainly a hunter I dont want my arrows whistling.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*HMMMMMM*

HONESTLY I have not had them whistle... but I would recommend 2 things.. 
1. I would tie the reciever on a little tighter to slow down the rotation. Just in case that is what is making the noise.????
2. I would use PEEP tubing on the cables to quiet down the strike noise if it does hit the cable on the string occilation.. I did this to mine recently and now I hear NOTHING at all when the shot goes off. And for a longtime I have been using serving and heard a TICK every once in a while.. Give these two a try and see what happens. 

I still don't understand the whistling noise... Wish I were there to hear it so I could find out what is causing it.. I have been testing these things in EVERY situation I can think of with EVERY setup I could think of.. VERY interesting.. HOWEVER for indoor archery WHO CARES if it bothers someone else  may give you and edge.. For hunting that is another story.. Try the above and let me know Via email or PM what you come up with...Any extra effort on your part is worth the gains... I promise.....Pro1


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will try the tubing and the lipstick routine.....sounds kind of graphic doesn't it? Anyway, my set up is a Hoyt Striker, redline cam, 56lbs, left handed. Bow was VERY quiet before installation. The point about the serving being louder may be a big part of the problem. The whistleling could be the loose receiver. I will respond once I try your solutions. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## AZOD Hunter (Feb 7, 2003)

I have not heard a whistle at anytime from my receiver or any part of the Magnock system. I would get an occasional cable slap from the receiver. I corrected this by using rubber tubing on the cable area. That solved that problem. I am primarily a hunter and my success depends on the quality of my equipment. Using the Magnock has definitely done nothing but aid in my increased success both in hunting field and the target field. 
I hope the suggestion corrects your problem. 
Consistency is the key to accuracy.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Whistling Noise*

Just curious how you have the little fin aligned with your vanes? I usually keep the fin in line with my cock vane to avoid any potential whistling noise. I suppose you could get some with the fin rotated in a way that it was between the hen vanes? Thoughts from the "serious" testers?


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

I shoot 3" vane cock feather down through a GK Premier rest with 2 prongs. The Wing on the receiver is located in the up position (opposite of cock feather) I wouldn't think this would create enough drag to cause the whisteling. I have been wrong before though.


----------



## Indio (Oct 23, 2002)

*Whistling Magnock*

 I Find it very hard to belive that the receiver woud make that kind of a noise. I dont think it being to lose will cause it. I have a Hoyt Supertec With the spiral cam 1/2 and i have never heard whistling on my bow. I also have the cock vane down with the fin up, No Noise. I Have to agree with the rest of the Magnock team That it could be that the receiver could be hitting the cable. If you are using feathers they can cause whistling. i know you had stated that it made no noise before you put the Magnock Receiver on. But things change all the time. That is something new. Im going to try and duplicate the noise on my bow. If i find something i will post it.




Ernesto Moreno
Magnock Pro-Staff 
Team Manager


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Guys,
During the early stages of the Magnock we use to fasten the receiver on VERY tight and with the plastic D-loop and roll pin. The rigid installation and additional vibration would make the bowstring sing like a guitar from the recoil.
The vibration has been reduced dramatically with the Pro1 version because it’s much lighter and the serving string it’s tied on with acts as a cushion more than the solid plastic mounting system the original model had.

With both the original model and Pro1 version I've never heard any whistling so this thread is kind of interesting. I've been near or around virtually hundreds of thousands of shots using so many variations of bows and arrows I can't name them all.
I know I’ve heard peep sights and the metal D-loops whistle but then they have a hole and the angle has to be just right. With bows getting faster and faster I suppose anything is possible? I wonder if the whistle is louder than the sound the bow makes already or because it’s a different sound you notice it more? 

The only sound I occasionally hear is a snap and "twang" from a buss cable strike. Like the others said above that can be easily remedied by reading this link;
http://www.magnock.com/FAQ.html#19.0

Thanks for the heads-up and I’ll keep you up to date if I can reproduce the whistle and find a solution.

Chris


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

thanks, I shoot vanes. It does whistle. Not consistently but every 3-4 arrows I will here it. Don't get me wrong it's not whisteling the National Anthem but a brief high pitch emits from the bow string where the magnock is installed.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

ruddbow,
Try powdering your feathers, rest etc. to see if you're getting any contact. Perhaps the feather tips are "zipping" on something?
Thanks


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

alright.....to sound probably dumber than I have already.....I shoot a string loop. The receiver was tied on and there is NO serving above or below the receiver. The string loop is somewhat tight against the receiver. Should I also serve it in above and below (while still being within the srting loop) the receiver to aid in keeping it in place. I shoot a super peep w/ clarifier and have never had a whisteling noise from it or any other peep. I own 2 Hoyt Strikers(1-Indoors, 1-Hunting) and a 2003 Hoyt Protec. I am not knocking Magnocks, as you read in my first post I LIKE 'EM. Just think I missed something during installation to cause this. I may take some photos and later. I have to think there are others that may have simplified the installation and have made the same mistakes I have. Thanks again to ALL.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

Don’t think you sound dumb by asking questions; a question that is never asked is the dumb thing, that's how we all learn. 

I just started using a new UltraTech 2 days ago and am discovering some interesting things with this new cam&1/2 design. Man I thought Mathew’s cams had a lot of side torque, WHEW! 

Maybe I can get MAX2000 to post some recommendations on loop releases with the Magnock system. I’m such a centerline nut and advocate for D-loops I never did much experimentation with releasing under the nock, especially when I saw the shaft flexing it causes. One thing I would recommend right off is tying a nock stop above the receiver to keep it from corkscrewing up the bowstring serving when it spins after the arrow releases. If there is nothing to stop it from creeping up it will change your nocking point. Also make sure at full draw the head of your release isn’t putting pressure against the receiver body, this will change the angle and cause the arrow to lift too much during the foreword thrust. To avoid that you may add a little serving to the bowstring below the receiver as a spacer. 

I’m glad you like them and with a little more fine-tuning you should discover even more things you like.


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

I shoot a "String loop" and do not put the release under the receiver. So I am confused. My release is a Tru Ball Loopmaster. I connect it directly behind the receiver a good 1/8-1/4" away from the receiver. I will definately try all that has been reccomended here over the weekend.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

This is where it gets a little confusing-- I know. Terminology around the country as well as the world means different things.

When you wrote string loop I took that as a rope release used under the receiver- sorry my mistake. Some call what I call a D-loop a “string loop” and I get confused too. Hahaha

Anyway—I recommend tying a section of serving above the receiver and below to reduce the chance of nock pinch on the receiver from the “string loop” or D-loop knots at full draw.

Look at this close up picture what I mean- notice there is more serving below the receiver than on top? This is for keeping some down force on the arrow during the draw so the arrow rides the rest better and also aligns the release point directly behind the arrow when using a mechanical release that twists the loop. 

Did I get it right this time?


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

yes, you nailed her on the head. I have no serving below (or above for that matter) if you took the red serving out and squeezed the string loop above/below the receiver that is the set-up I have. I printed this image out from your web-site and gave it to my local pro-shop when he wsa installing them for me. She's crystal clear now. Thanks. <ruddbow>


----------



## Cujo (May 23, 2002)

I have been using the Magnock for some time now, and like the rest have never heard a whistle. Please understand I'm not suggesting that you are hearing things, just haven't heard the same as you.
One thing that I'd like you to check is for a crack in the reciever. I managed to crack mine after about a zillion shots and it made a buzzing sound that drove me nuts until I figured it out.
Interestingly enough, even with the cracked reciever, it still shot well.. The magnet did it's job.
Chris was Johhny on the spot and replaced the reciever under warranty and I'm back up and running again.
My original setup had the cables served and I was shooting with a release loop (no d-loop). I believe this added undue stress to the system and may have contributed to my premature reciever failure.

Hope this helps,

Cujo


----------



## MAX2000 (May 28, 2002)

I have had the Magnocks on my bow for a week now. When I first put it on, I put a D-loop on and it shot well, but I don’t like d-loops on my target bows, so I took it off. I have my Magnocks on very loose with an upper and lower nock tied on the string.

I think there are a few ways you can shoot the Magnocks and I like that. I have shot it with a D-loop and without, shot it loose and tight. I like it loose because I shoot a shoot threw and I want it to spin out of the way of my cables.

I just shot my personal best FITA score of 595 and a 300 30x Vegas round. You still have to aim and have good form to shoot this score but the Magnocks group so well it helps you relaxes and execute great shots, it helps so much when you know your arrows will go in the X.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Max,

Are you finding any right/left misses by shooting under the receiver? Did you have to change your setup at all from what it was, or did you leave everything the same and just shoot it? Post a pic of your receiver setup if you can.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*I MAY have a idea....*

Ruddbow...
The Superpeep you are using??? does it have the interchangeble hole sizes???? Reason I ask is that I had a friend that had one and he used the CLARIFIER in it also and when the screw part came EVER SO SLIGHTLY LOOSE... the lens in His peep would make a whistling sound and sometimes a BUZZING sound when he shot. He would retighten the screw in part of the peep and it would go away for a few shots... Check this and let me know.....Pro1


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

I will check it out...it very well could be loose.


----------



## MAX2000 (May 28, 2002)

x-ring
when I first put the Magnocks on I did hit to the right. 
I don't have misses to the left or right unless I push to hard with the bow hand and thats where the sight is when it goes off.
as far as set up I did lower my nocking point alittle.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Thanks max2000!*

Thanks max looks like the same way I tied mine on. It is working like a dream.


----------



## ruddbow (Nov 11, 2002)

*UPDATE: whisteling*

Checked the Super Peep to see if it was loose. Nope. Served under the Magnock receiver. Have not heard whisteling since. Changed from serving the buss cable to heat shrink. Still noisy. It was kind of a hurry up thing before league last night. I firmly believe that using the peep-tubing and serving each end should take care of the noise. Thanks to all who had input. I knew I came to the right place. Has anyone glued the string loop to the string to secure it's location when receiver spins. Seems my peep is just a little off kilter.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Max2000 and x-ring, is that mono serving in your pix or just optical illusion? Curious!

>>------->


----------



## MAX2000 (May 28, 2002)

CHPro
yes thats Mono serving.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Excellent!!! Couple bows I've got are served w/ mono and didn't feel like changing them to something else just to play around. First receivers and mono didn't seem to go too well together, sounding like you're finding no problem w/ the set-up. Like the idea of no d-loop either - another item I don't have on a couple of my bows.

Thanks for the info......

>>------>


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Jeff,

Mono on mine as well. I haven't had any problems with it. For me I found the shooting & setup just as easy without a d-loop, but I plan to work more with a d-loop after Vegas.


----------

